# Debian IP Adressen Problem



## jimb0p (13. März 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

folgendes gibt ip addr zurück:


```
2: eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state UP group default qlen 1000
    link/ether 00:0c:29:85:a1:c0 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff
    inet 192.168.192.10/24 brd 192.168.192.255 scope global eth0
       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever
    inet 192.168.192.2/24 brd 192.168.192.255 scope global secondary eth0
       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever
    inet6 fe80::20c:29ff:fe85:a1c0/64 scope link
       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever
```

in /etc/network/interfaces steht folgendes:


```
# This file describes the network interfaces available on your system
# and how to activate them. For more information, see interfaces(5).

source /etc/network/interfaces.d/*

# The loopback network interface
auto lo
iface lo inet loopback

# The primary network interface
auto eth0
iface eth0 inet static
address 192.168.192.10
broadcast 192.168.192.255
netmask 255.255.255.0
gateway 192.168.192.1
dns-nameservers 8.8.8.8
```

 Unter Netzwerkverbindungen sind keine Verbindungen aufgelistet. DHCP ist im Netzwerk aktiviert aber der Debian Server soll eine statische IP haben (.10). Da ich immer nur die .2 vom DHCP Server bekommen habe obwohl ich die interfaces bearbeitet habe, habe ich noch `update-rc.d -f dhcpd remove` ausgeführt. Dann konnte ich endlich die .10 vergeben. Allerdings scheint da immer noch irgendwas nicht ganz sauber zu sein. Es ist eine virtuelle Maschine unter VMWare. Falls jemand einen Tipp hat immer her damit 

Grüße!


----------



## zerix (13. März 2019)

Hi,

wie genau äußert sich denn das "nicht ganz sauber"e?

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------



## jimb0p (14. März 2019)

Das ich halt zwei IP Adressen habe und ich weiß nicht warum. Ich möchte nur die .10 haben nicht aber die .2. Im DHCP Server gibt es keine Reservierung oder Zuweisung. Hat die interfaces Datei die höchste Priorität was das setzen der IP Adresse an geht?


----------



## zerix (15. März 2019)

Nutzt du eine Desktop Environment?

Viele Grüße


----------



## jimb0p (15. März 2019)

ja xfce


----------



## zerix (15. März 2019)

Läuft da der Networkmanager eventuell? Falls ja, musst du die statische Adresse über den konfigurieren.

Viele Grüße
Sascha


----------



## jimb0p (16. März 2019)

Das mit dem Networkmanager war ein guter Hinweis, somit bin ich jede Möglichkeit durch gegangen mit der man die IPs konfigurieren kann. Auf der Suche nach allen Möglichkeiten habe ich gelesen dass man nicht mehr /etc/network/interfaces für die Konfiguration verwenden soll sondern dhcpcd. Hierfür muss die Datei /etc/dhcpcd.conf bearbeitet werden. Und warum auch immer war hier die .2 statisch eingetragen. Anschließend habe ich alles aus der interfaces Datei entfernt und in die dhcpcd.conf übertragen:


```
interface eth0
  static ip_address=192.168.192.10/24
  static routers=192.168.192.1
  static domain_name_servers=127.0.0.1
```

Jetzt läuft es wie es soll. Verrückt wie viele Arten es gibt eine IP zu konfigurieren ;-)
Beste Grüße!


----------

